
Microsoft Wins Protection for E-Mails Stored Outside U.S - sandmansandine
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-07-14/microsoft-wins-appeal-in-case-over-customers-e-mail-security
======
sctb
Also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12094866](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12094866)

